# [solved]chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission d

## AROK

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei eine neue Festplatte einzurichten. Aus irgendeinem Grund funktioniert chroot nicht:

```
chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
```

Habt ihr eine Idee waron das liegen kann? In dem Verzeichnis in das ich wechseln wollte gibt es schon ein komplettes Dateisystem.

Grüße

AROK

----------

## morpheus2051

Hallo!

Kontrolliere doch mal die Rechte von /bin/bash auf der neuen Festplatte.

Gruß 

morpheus

----------

## AROK

Bin drauf gekommen. Die Partition war ohne exec gemountet   :Embarassed: 

Jetzt gehts. Sorry.

----------

